# I have issues



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The LOLH seems to have started an afterburner on an already out of control habit.

There was a worldwide auction somewhere on Mag 46's. Well you know who ended up winning. 



Couldn't resist. 5 year old Mags. MMMMM. I need help.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

This is news?  Nice score Dave!!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Very nice indeed!!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Dave .... you can't smoke them all. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
..
.

.
.
.
.
.


I'll be right over to help!

Mags are nice ... good call.

/Sean


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice catch there Dave. 

Mags are a good cigar.

Congrats on your buy.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Dave, just curious since it's changed drastically in the past few months.. but how many cigars do you own now? More than a lifetime's worth?


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> The LOLH seems to have started an afterburner on an already out of control habit.
> 
> There was a worldwide auction somewhere on Mag 46's. Well you know who ended up winning.
> 
> Couldn't resist. 5 year old Mags. MMMMM. I need help.


Old guys and their money.  Some day I hope to spend lavishly.


----------



## CigDaddy (Sep 7, 2005)

I assume you need help smoking them?...I'm there!!! :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Any issues that you dont want you can always send this way !!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Danimal said:


> Dave, just curious since it's changed drastically in the past few months.. but how many cigars do you own now? More than a lifetime's worth?


Like a crowd at a game: _"WALK-IN!!! WALK-IN!!!"_ :r Nice score Dave.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

i'm not surprised by the purchase,
but very surprised that you just realized you need help  

nice purchase though


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

those look awful... you wanna send them to me and I'll get rid of them for you?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> The LOLH seems to have started an afterburner on an already out of control habit.
> 
> There was a worldwide auction somewhere on Mag 46's. Well you know who ended up winning.
> 
> Couldn't resist. 5 year old Mags. MMMMM.  I need help.


Sorry to hear about your misfortune Dave. Just looked up the Smoke magazine reviews for the '98 Mags and found that they only scored a a 4.1 . I assume that the '00 Mags would be about the same since Cuba seems to have its QC issues sorted out. This was before the magazine changed the rating scale so that would translate as an 8.2 now. I guess now that they are not fresh anymore, they would be slightly lower, maybe an 8.0. I hope they were stored well. I just picked up a box of American Stogies Toro maduro that rated a 9.3 in the current issue. They are still fresh and to help a BOTL out, I would be more than willing to trade you a fiver.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Ya braggin or bitchin Dave......



Buckeyes Drule


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

ISSUES, ISSUES, those are not issues, thats a Mid Life crisis which the little lady won't mind since its better than a convertible Corvette and a 20 year old blond. Enjoy and I can't wait for my Mid Life Issues Crisis


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I only wish _your_ issues were _my _ issues Dave! Nice score!


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

Well Dave I can help yah with your issues just send em my way and you wont have to worry about that anymore!!!!! HEHEHE just kiddin those are some great Cigars enjoy em


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I think back to the good old days when I didn't know the difference between aged and fresh Cubans. Had a lot more extra $$$, but god it's nice to smoke a velvety smoothe Cuban thats mature. I feel for you bro. The slope just keeps getting steeper as you go.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> The LOLH seems to have started an afterburner on an already out of control habit.
> 
> There was a worldwide auction somewhere on Mag 46's. Well you know who ended up winning.
> 
> Couldn't resist. 5 year old Mags. MMMMM. I need help.


Thank goodness. I thought this was going to be another thread about your genital warts.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice purchase - I'm still working up the courage to find a source for ISOMs now that I have smoked a nice one. That will be the final step to going completely under.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Very nice! Can't say I'm as jealous as everyone else though, as I don't want an ISOM right now... it'd just be wasted on my newbie palate... someday though... and soon... =) If you've gotta have issues, I think yours are good ones to have!


----------



## ggiese (Sep 9, 2005)

If that was the ONLY thing you purchased at the LOLH, I'd say you didn't go overboard... 

But you and I BOTH know better...


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice. I wish I had issues like that.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

You S.O.B. -
I have been looking for those for a while,
missed out on some 02s and 03s.

Not willing to buy them from 04 and wait forever.
We got to talk.


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

YUM YUM... MAJOR DROOLING.....SLOBBERING. whew... I think I have issues too.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Very nice, indeed, Dave.

I've only had the sincere and distinct pleasure to smoke one mag 46, and it was pure heaven. One of the best cigars I've ever smoked, period. I would venture to guess that what you have there is a little box of nirvana. I'm quite jealous, (but you knew that already.....!). Sadly, that one mag 46 was the only one I've ever had, thanks to a generous gifting gorilla. Maybe someday I'll be lucky enough to obtain another one. 

Anyhow, I'm sure you'll enjoy them immensely! Think of ole' Uniputt when you fire one up. I'll join you in spirit as you take your little trip to Panacea!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> The LOLH seems to have started an afterburner on an already out of control habit.
> 
> There was a worldwide auction somewhere on Mag 46's. Well you know who ended up winning.
> 
> Couldn't resist. 5 year old Mags. MMMMM. I need help.


 :tpd:

Another Email came today...

Here are the results of our auction sales:
1 box of H. Upmann Magnum 46 (SCO Nov00)

Yup. It's deja vu all over again. Averaged down on my cost at least.

:gn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Da Klugs said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Another Email came today...
> 
> ...


Cuban cigar auction? God save us all.....


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i would have out-bid you klugs.!!!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

A Cuban Cigar Auction Site? My god we're all going to Hell in Hock!!!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Those dont have enough age on them for you..Givem up..BTW went to Pauls tonight and smoked.He's almost as bad as you..Nice collection..


----------

